# Need help saving a nest of baby pigeons!



## shannonfortune (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello everyone! I am in need of some help to save a nest of baby pigeons outside my house. I live in an apartment building in Beverly Hills and the apartment next to mine has a nest of baby pigeons in the car port area. Yesterday the owner of that building was starting to use a hose to try to remove all the nests when I stopped him. Needless to say he was not the greatest person and was more concerned in getting rid of the pigeons because his tenants are complaining of the mess then the fact that he was about to drown defenseless baby pigeons. He has given me a week to try to have the nest humanely removed or he is going to kill them. I am trying to do this immediately as he has told me that he is just going to kill them when I'm not home so I feel like I have less time than he has actually given me. I ended up speaking with the local police last night and they are sending someone out from local animal services later this morning. Unfortunately I will be at work when they get here and am not sure what they can actually do so any suggestions or assistance would be greatly appreciated. I hear these little guys crying all day and can't stand the idea of them being harmed! Please help! I live on the corner of Olympic Blvd and Rexford Dr. in Beverly Hills, CA. Thank you!
Shannon


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you take the nest down, and either hand raise the babies, or get them to someone who can? If you work, and they are very young, then you would probably have to get them to someone who could feed them during the day. We must have members in or near your area. Must be someone to help. Hopefully someone will come in soon.


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

Any news? What's going on with them now? Can you get the nest? How old are the babies? I live a few hours away but I might be able to help.


----------

